# I gave a ride to BEAUTIFUL women



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Do you wonder why the beautiful downtown girls always get into other Uber cars? I do. I see so many of them in downtown Minneapolis walking down the streets, yet for some reason they never end up with me! So for the longest time, I've always wondered what it was like to have some of these women get into my car. Well, last night I found out!

I was driving around Minneapolis around 1 am last night when I got a ping from a "Nola". When I got to the spot where she and her friends were, I was so happy to see these gorgeous women wearing party dresses waiting for me. Well, two of them were gorgeous. Nola had the most gentle and beautiful eyes I've ever seen, and her friend (can't remember he name) was wearing a short dress and long sexy legs. And with them, was their frumpy looking friend, Beth. Beth was really the 3rd wheel. She had short greasy hair, glasses, and was wearing a T shirt and grimy jeans. Nola and long legs got in the back seat, and unfortunately Beth got in the front.

Nola, the one I really liked, seemed to take interest in me. She asked me how long I had been Ubering and how I like it. When I began trying to return the interest, it seemed like the frumpy friend Beth made it her mission to block me. It was obvious she did not like me much. I'd ask what they were doing out dressed up so beautifully, and Beth would quickly interject they were out on dates with their boyfriends. (I kinda doubt that. Why weren't they taking them home then?) Why do women like this make it their goal to interfere with men courting their friends?

In any case, I persisted in trying to learn more about Nola. I know you think it's crazy that I'd think I could have a chance with Nola. I'm maybe almost old enough to be her dad, certainly old enough to be her uncle. But if you could see how trusting she looked at me when I talked at her, I knew there had to be something there, if only a tiny chance. I was kind of sad that the trip was going to be only 15 minutes long, so you can imagine how happy I was when Nola asked me to take them to Taco Bell. Nola asked her friends if they wanted to eat anything and the other two declined.

While Nola was ordering, I mentioned to her "Don't worry, I'll pay for it." She was really happy and said. "Oh! That's so sweet! Hey guys! Are you ordering anything? Our driver is paying." The other 2 friends then ordered also. I was not happy to pay for the friends, actually I was furious about the thought of paying for Beth, but I did it with a smile on my face. My Taco Bell bill came to over $20! They all told me "You are the BEST UBER DRIVER EVER!" Kinda made it worth it.

After this, Beth greatly warmed up to me, which was actually much worse then when she disliked me.

Me: So what do you lovely ladies do for fun when you're not tearing up the town?
Sexy Legs: I go running
Beth: I'm in a roller derby team!
Nola (in shy gentle voice): I like to read.
Me: Oh really? I love books. What book do you recommend?
Beth: Oh... I am in the middle of a great book. It's a book about a woman that's blah blah blah"

Not much more to say about this story. Just wonder how things would have gone if it was just me and Nola in the car, or at least no Beth. After they left, I sent a complaint to Uber Customer Service that there was no way for me to rate Nola and Beth separately, because they certainly deserved that. I ended up give 5 stars because it was on Nola's account.

One thing that really surprised me, was those girls kind of made a mess in my back seat. I never imagined that a girl that was so lovely and dainty could be such a messy eater!


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

Always amusing!


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Man you are a sucker.... I have convos like that ALL the time.... you must not socialize much and considering you paid for someones food makes it even worse...


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Saduber has struck again! Nevermind!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh saduber... old enough to be her dad = old enough to know better. The story and attached picture really made my day though so thanks!


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

Ahh...that was good stuff...I still can't believe you paid for their food...I read that part a few times...still in awww


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Man you are a sucker.... I have convos like that ALL the time.... you must not socialize much and considering you paid for someones food makes it even worse...


I'm inclined to debate who's the sucker here


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

nowherefast said:


> Ahh...that was good stuff...I still can't believe you paid for their food...I read that part a few times...still in awww


I only intended to pay for Nola's food. And when the others said they wanted food also, it was too late to back down.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Fictional Beth would have given you anything you fictionally wanted if you would have paid her some fictional attention. In the real world, I don't know why so many guys swing for the fences when the base hit is staring right at them.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Fantastic story, JediMaster22


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Don't sweat the $20! I've done a lot worst things for a pretty face in my time.

You're surprised that a lovely girl can be a Messy eater? Well I think you know in your heart that frumpy chick is responsible for the mess.

What does that sign on the back of your seat say? It's too blurry for me.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Hell I've done worse things TO a pretty face


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Hell I've done worse things TO a pretty face


Haha. Oh boy, I feel guilty clicking like on this one.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Well done SabUber. Great story. Nola may have left something in the car.....

Next time...instead of Taco Bell...try for the Copa...the Copa Cabana

_Her name was Nola, she was a sweet girl

With a perfect smile and a leggy friend with a dress cut down to there

She would read for fun and order tacos

And while she rode in my car

Beth was never very far

At the drive thru window, they order $20 worth of food

They were young and it was all so good

Who could ask for more?_


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

the powers of beautiful women and exposed flesh is severely underrated, it should be categorized as lethal weapons. lol
but I bet these girls get freebies and handouts all the time from dudes.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Who else thinks Beth was up front because she's the single one looking for a man? Sounds like you could of had a easy 5 and not stars. Instead you got a messy car and lighter in the wallet. Worse of all nobody got the tip. Good story though Saduber thanks for sharing.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Who else thinks Beth was up front because she's the single one looking for a man? Sounds like you could of had a easy 5 and not stars. Instead you got a messy car and lighter in the wallet. Worse of all nobody got the tip. Good story though Saduber thanks for sharing.


Good observation. Reminds me of a friend I once had who said. "Karen likes me because I'm ugly. She's ugly, and and because I'm ugly, she think she has a chance with me."


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

There is something wrong with drivers who look for beatiful women WHILE WORKING as a taxi driver. Thats just creepy.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

"Pretty girls [poop] stinks too!"

Thanks for the story.


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Don't sweat the $20! I've done a lot worst things for a pretty face in my time.
> 
> You're surprised that a lovely girl can be a Messy eater? Well I think you know in your heart that frumpy chick is responsible for the mess.
> 
> What does that sign on the back of your seat say? It's too blurry for me.


Awww. Did not get the girl.

On sign I read because the tips and is picture of snowman. I cannot read what is on bottom though.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018 (May 30, 2017)

hey i'm
much beautiful than Nola ! need ride ! where you at ? can you pick me up at launch time ? how old are you ? lol


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey, you're moving to Vegas, right? I'm creepy too, I'll give you a ride!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Do you wonder why the beautiful downtown girls always get into other Uber cars? I do. I see so many of them in downtown Minneapolis walking down the streets, yet for some reason they never end up with me! So for the longest time, I've always wondered what it was like to have some of these women get into my car. Well, last night I found out!
> 
> View attachment 143318


Man, you are nutz. Why buy them food?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Basically, Corniilius said it all. You are an idiot! What are you, 18? Unless they are outright prostitutes and let you know you pay for play, you have no business cozying up to any Pax. It is not 1970! Everybody is sue happy today! If your hormones are interfering with your job take care of business before you get up from bed in the morning!

Believe me, going around town with an engorged member hoping to find the girl of your dreams will only result in BIG Trouble!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Fatdriverbmw2018 said:


> hey i'm
> much beautiful than Nola ! need ride ! where you at ? can you pick me up at launch time ? how old are you ? lol


More beautiful than Nola? It's not true unless if we see photos!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh and why is the picture looks like it was taken in the day time and not at night like in the story? tell the truth, your kids left that mess and you felt like making up a short story.


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

Transportador said:


> Oh and why is the picture looks like it was taken in the day time and not at night like in the story? tell the truth, your kids left that mess and you felt like making up a short story.


Good observation....he'll probably come back and say that was his last ride, and left it as such until the next day, and then took the fake pic


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

nowherefast said:


> Good observation....he'll probably come back and say that was his last ride, and left it as such until the next day, and then took the fake pic


Not my last ride, but yes I took the photo today.


----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018 (May 30, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> More beautiful than Nola? It's not true unless if we see photos!


read my posts ! see how rider tipped me 1000 dollar to just take picture with him ! i don't post pic i'm princes of uber in DC area i'm former model and movie star in japan and US i do uber just because i got crazy

this massge go Nola go to church thanks god ! you were not alone this old guy may snatched you on earth ! do not take food form stranger ! he made $3,75 he spent $20 for food ! any way he maybe nice guy but that is true when you uber you losing brian ! I'm one of them read my life history iwas princes and millioner i lost in uber


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

[QUOTE="Fatdriverbmw2018, post: 2805954, member: 108337"]read my posts ! see how rider tipped me 1000 dollar to just take picture with him ! i don't post pic i'm princes of uber in DC area i'm former model and movie star in japan and US i do uber just because i got crazy

this massge go Nola go to church thanks god ! you were not alone this old guy may snatched you on earth ! do not take food form stranger ! he made $3,75 he spent $20 for food ! any way he maybe nice guy but that is true when you uber you losing brian ! I'm one of them read my life history iwas princes and millioner i lost in uber[/QUOTE]

Oh My God! I am in an alternate universe! Beam me up, Scotty. I need to get home. Enterprise.... Engage!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> There is something wrong with drivers who look for beatiful women WHILE WORKING as a taxi driver. Thats just creepy.


A) I do not believe drivers are "actively looking" for beautiful women while working. It is simply an observation being made. Similar to if your passenger happens to be someone famous (Movie Star, Actor, Politician, SadUber, etc...)

B) It is a known fact that beautiful people (all genders) are attracted to UBER drivers.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey....u plagiarized a penthouse forum piece and left out the jizz part


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

corniilius said:


>


That's my line! (Look at my Avatar)

Should have just told her no need to go to taco Bell, and offered her a cockmeat sandwich.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Fatdriverbmw2018 said:


> read my posts ! see how rider tipped me 1000 dollar to just take picture with him ! i don't post pic i'm princes of uber in DC area i'm former model and movie star in japan and US i do uber just because i got crazy
> 
> this massge go Nola go to church thanks god ! you were not alone this old guy may snatched you on earth ! do not take food form stranger ! he made $3,75 he spent $20 for food ! any way he maybe nice guy but that is true when you uber you losing brian ! I'm one of them read my life history iwas princes and millioner i lost in uber


Read your posts? Those posts need photos also or they're not real either kiddo.


----------



## Baccala53 (May 26, 2017)

1* spill some drink on back seat and claim a cleaning fee. 
By the way SadUber did you end up sniffing the seat?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't believe this story.


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

Each of his posts are excerpts from an essay on rideshare [email protected] He is, in a subversively perverse manner, subtly teaching us all something profoundly pathetic about our occupation as drivers and the potential brain damage that can result from doing it too long. Quite brilliant actually, in the style of the "idiot savant".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SadUber said:


> so you can imagine how happy I was when Nola asked me to take them to Taco Bell.


[Gratuitous "no taco for you" joke removed]

Move along, mods. Nothing to see here.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

JFC, I think it's time to add 1 more to my Ignore list... this isn't even entertaining anymore. Ok, well it _kind_ of is.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

68350 said:


> JFC, I think it's time to add 1 more to my Ignore list... this isn't even entertaining anymore. Ok, well it _kind_ of is.


Pretty sure this is Drider85. Same writing style, same "I'm a loser/moron" persona. Mildly entertaining at best.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You forget to post the 5 star compliment.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

We gotta find this guys ex wife and get her to take him back, or find him a girlfriend. He seems like he might be a codependent...

Saduber, buddy, get out there man...uber is not the way to meet a woman


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Be ready for the stinger lol


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Sad to say but pax will start to think we give out free foods too.

Besides that, Nola will be talking about you for a while. Lol you made a memorable impression


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I met her in a club down in North Soho
Where you drink champagne and it tastes just like cherry cola
C-O-L-A cola.

She walked up to me and she asked me to dance.
I asked her name and in a dark brown voice she said, "Nola"
N-O-L-A Nola, no no no no Nola

Well, I'm not the world's most physical guy,
But when she squeezed me tight she nearly broke my spine
Oh my Nola, no no no no Nola

Well, I'm not dumb but I can't understand
Why she walks like a woman and talks like a man
Oh my Nola, no no no no Nola, no no no no Nola

Well, we drank champagne and danced all night,
Under electric candlelight,
She picked me up and sat me on her knee,
And said, "Little boy won't you come home with me?"

Well, I'm not the world's most passionate guy,
But when I looked in her eyes,
Well I almost fell for my Nola,
no no no no Nola, no no no no Nola
Nola, no no no no Nola, no no no no Nola

I pushed her away. I walked to the door.
I fell to the floor. I got down on my knees.
I looked at her, and she at me.

Well that's the way that I want it to stay.
And I always want it to be that way for my Nola.
No no no no Nola

Girls will be boys, and boys will be girls.
It's a mixed up, muddled up, shook up world,
Except for Nola, no no no no Nola

Well I left home just a week before,
And I've never ever kissed a woman before,
But Nola smiled and took me by the hand,
And said, "Little boy, gonna make you a man."

Well I'm not the world's most masculine man,
But I know what I am and I'm glad I'm a man,
And so is Nola, no no no no Nola
Nola, no no no no Nola, Nola, no no no no Nola, Nola, no no no no Nola


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

Her name was Nola
She was a show girl
When he saw her sitting there
SadUber'd drive her anywhere

She ordered tacos,
He said "I got those!"
He's always down for Taco Bell
His car now has the perma-smell

This cost him 20 bucks
The world is full of shmucks
As he photographed the mess
He wondered who she £uck$
...
- lyrics by Barry ManI'mLow


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

You should have charged her a cleaning fee.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> You should have charged her a cleaning fee.


I couldn't. Nola was the account holder. Not Beth.


----------



## FCTropix (Jun 12, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I couldn't. Nola was the account holder. Not Beth.


Sad indeed


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

I was thinking same thing Spotscat. Great song by the Kinks

SadUber, get over it. Her name was Lola and she has a penis. Listen to the song!


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Do you wonder why the beautiful downtown girls always get into other Uber cars? I do. I see so many of them in downtown Minneapolis walking down the streets, yet for some reason they never end up with me! So for the longest time, I've always wondered what it was like to have some of these women get into my car. Well, last night I found out!
> 
> I was driving around Minneapolis around 1 am last night when I got a ping from a "Nola". When I got to the spot where she and her friends were, I was so happy to see these gorgeous women wearing party dresses waiting for me. Well, two of them were gorgeous. Nola had the most gentle and beautiful eyes I've ever seen, and her friend (can't remember he name) was wearing a short dress and long sexy legs. And with them, was their frumpy looking friend, Beth. Beth was really the 3rd wheel. She had short greasy hair, glasses, and was wearing a T shirt and grimy jeans. Nola and long legs got in the back seat, and unfortunately Beth got in the front.
> 
> ...


I hope you got pics and reported to uber and got paid!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

He said he couldnt charge since nola was the account holder, even tho she is the one who made the mess (from what i gathered from op). 

But if the girl up front, who he called frumpy, was the account holder, he would have charged her in a heart beat.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cklw said:


> He said he couldnt charge since nola was the account holder, even tho she is the one who made the mess (from what i gathered from op).
> 
> But if the girl up front, who he called frumpy, was the account holder, he would have charged her in a heart beat.


It just seems kind of disingenuous and backhanded to do this to someone who was kind to me and that I felt I established rapport with.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

If she truly respected you, she wouldnt have treated your car like a trash can.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I couldn't. Nola was the account holder. Not Beth.


Eff that! I had a pax's friend sneak a beer into my car and spill it. Damn straight I got a cleaning fee.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

The fact that half these idiots think this joke post is a true story is EVEN FUNNIER! What an effing LOL thank you! 
*changes name to Lola*


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Do you wonder why the beautiful downtown girls always get into other Uber cars? I do. I see so many of them in downtown Minneapolis walking down the streets, yet for some reason they never end up with me! So for the longest time, I've always wondered what it was like to have some of these women get into my car. Well, last night I found out!
> 
> I was driving around Minneapolis around 1 am last night when I got a ping from a "Nola". When I got to the spot where she and her friends were, I was so happy to see these gorgeous women wearing party dresses waiting for me. Well, two of them were gorgeous. Nola had the most gentle and beautiful eyes I've ever seen, and her friend (can't remember he name) was wearing a short dress and long sexy legs. And with them, was their frumpy looking friend, Beth. Beth was really the 3rd wheel. She had short greasy hair, glasses, and was wearing a T shirt and grimy jeans. Nola and long legs got in the back seat, and unfortunately Beth got in the front.
> 
> ...


He was in "Taco Mode"!


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Do you wonder why the beautiful downtown girls always get into other Uber cars? I do. I see so many of them in downtown Minneapolis walking down the streets, yet for some reason they never end up with me! So for the longest time, I've always wondered what it was like to have some of these women get into my car. Well, last night I found out!
> 
> I was driving around Minneapolis around 1 am last night when I got a ping from a "Nola". When I got to the spot where she and her friends were, I was so happy to see these gorgeous women wearing party dresses waiting for me. Well, two of them were gorgeous. Nola had the most gentle and beautiful eyes I've ever seen, and her friend (can't remember he name) was wearing a short dress and long sexy legs. And with them, was their frumpy looking friend, Beth. Beth was really the 3rd wheel. She had short greasy hair, glasses, and was wearing a T shirt and grimy jeans. Nola and long legs got in the back seat, and unfortunately Beth got in the front.
> 
> ...


Either a troll or the most pathetic Uber driver ever.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Do you wonder why the beautiful downtown girls always get into other Uber cars? I do. I see so many of them in downtown Minneapolis walking down the streets, yet for some reason they never end up with me! So for the longest time, I've always wondered what it was like to have some of these women get into my car. Well, last night I found out!
> 
> I was driving around Minneapolis around 1 am last night when I got a ping from a "Nola". When I got to the spot where she and her friends were, I was so happy to see these gorgeous women wearing party dresses waiting for me. Well, two of them were gorgeous. Nola had the most gentle and beautiful eyes I've ever seen, and her friend (can't remember he name) was wearing a short dress and long sexy legs. And with them, was their frumpy looking friend, Beth. Beth was really the 3rd wheel. She had short greasy hair, glasses, and was wearing a T shirt and grimy jeans. Nola and long legs got in the back seat, and unfortunately Beth got in the front.
> 
> ...


We demand night footage of the Disco Ball with S/U tunes!


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Another entertaining yet fake post by SadUber (photo taken during day time but ride was at 1am?). SadUber, I challenged you on your last post to meet another known driver from this forum to authenticate your identify, but you haven't responded. If you are for real, prove it! Until then, you are nothing but a short story creative writer (which is fine by me also and I can't wait for your next fake screw up!)


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Either a troll or the most pathetic Uber driver ever.


He's written 3 Episodes of Netflicks Next ratings smash. SadUber:/Lameass Detective. what have you ever done of note! Que the opening tease, Sublime's version of the Rockford files theme is playing. Crane Shot Zooms in a a Semi-Dilapidated RV with an Orange sticker on it parked somewhere in Frellard. The Lenin, Troll, and JP/Gertrude statues are cut in like the Soprano's opening scenes, as the credits roll a Big Rat runs past the RV like Northern Exposure.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

GT500KR said:


> We demand night footage of the Disco Ball with S/U tunes!


I already posted that in the other thread. You did not see it yet?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Butter said:


> Eff that! I had a pax's friend sneak a beer into my car and spill it. Damn straight I got a cleaning fee.


I had a carfull of regulars...lacross team...

After the ride was over I found FIVE...

Empty beer cans stashed in different spots...

I was floored...how that got past me...

Sometimes the best actors...

Are the worst players...

AWAYS check your car periodically...

Rakos


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't believe a word of this story, but if I did, it would make me want to puke. This guy must be living in the 50's, his views on women are so antiquated.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

mytheq63 said:


> I don't believe a word of this story, but if I did, it would make me want to puke. This guy must be living in the 50's, his views on women are so antiquated.


Every man at least one time should check out an all male strip club; no not to look at dongs but watch the women instead. Dancingbear videos are closer to truth than fiction.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

TNCMinWage said:


> Another entertaining yet fake post by SadUber (photo taken during day time but ride was at 1am?). SadUber, I challenged you on your last post to meet another known driver from this forum to authenticate your identify, but you haven't responded. If you are for real, prove it! Until then, you are nothing but a short story creative writer (which is fine by me also and I can't wait for your next fake screw up!)


I'd love to meet with any uberpeople.net member anytime. Actually, if you look at the Minneapolis thread you'll see I'm trying to put together an Uber driver picnic this summer.

I would especially like to meet Fuber in their faces, statia, rakos, and trafficat. I think about those guys all the time!


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

F*#@-n Beth!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Do you wonder why the beautiful downtown girls always get into other Uber cars? I do. I see so many of them in downtown Minneapolis walking down the streets, yet for some reason they never end up with me! So for the longest time, I've always wondered what it was like to have some of these women get into my car. Well, last night I found out!
> 
> I was driving around Minneapolis around 1 am last night when I got a ping from a "Nola". When I got to the spot where she and her friends were, I was so happy to see these gorgeous women wearing party dresses waiting for me. Well, two of them were gorgeous. Nola had the most gentle and beautiful eyes I've ever seen, and her friend (can't remember he name) was wearing a short dress and long sexy legs. And with them, was their frumpy looking friend, Beth. Beth was really the 3rd wheel. She had short greasy hair, glasses, and was wearing a T shirt and grimy jeans. Nola and long legs got in the back seat, and unfortunately Beth got in the front.
> 
> ...


Why do you waste your time posting fake stories here? What possible reward to you get from watching folks fall for you nonsense. If you want to be a fiction writer you really are good at it and you could make some actual money making stuff up for your book.
The only poor bastards who fall for your nonsense are those that don't know your history.



Uberingdude said:


> Don't believe a word of the story? The dude says he paid for Taco Bell. It's not like he's claiming to bring disco balls in vines into his car.
> 
> Unfortunately, acting stupid and desperate for women never goes out of style.


You should not believe it. This guy(?) is not a driver, he's a writer and he has chosen this forum to put his fantasies into writing. So many people fall for it that he just keeps coming back and coming back and wallowing in the responses to his absurdities.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Why do you waste your time posting fake stories here?


I'm pretty sure that sadUber is posting the truth...as he sees it. Think about it - who could make up crap like sadUber's stories? Nobody. If he wants to make an ass out of himself, then he's welcome to join my family.


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

Don't worry for nice treat your pax. You dreaming about ******** from the beautiful women. But you just got mess backseat. Just blow it with vacuum instead.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Why do you waste your time posting fake stories here? What possible reward to you get from watching folks fall for you nonsense. If you want to be a fiction writer you really are good at it and you could make some actual money making stuff up for your book.
> The only poor bastards who fall for your nonsense are those that don't know your history.
> 
> You should not believe it. This guy(?) is not a driver, he's a writer and he has chosen this forum to put his fantasies into writing. So many people fall for it that he just keeps coming back and coming back and wallowing in the responses to his absurdities.


Oh, I've been very closely following this guy from the beginning and he's got to be a driver! He's shared multiple screens from his app. I have tossed out the theory before that's sadUber is a publicity stunt being put on by uberpeople.net. but it has become too difficult for me to believe he is just a troll or even a fiction writer. If everything he says is make believe, then that means:

He prepared more than a dozen fake care packages with writings on them, some showing the contents.

He has hired a professional British narrator to make the welcome to Uber audio for the sole purpose of trolling this page. Either that or sadUber is really a British woman.

He has either photoshopped multiple customer support messages with Uber or he is trolling them as well.

He has obtained a disco ball, a disco light, and dry ice for the sole purpose of making a video to troll the site.

Again he obtained plants, a lion, and jungle sound effects for the sole purpose of trolling this site.

He recruited several young women to sing and dance in a car for the purpose of trolling the site. Unless if maybe he's really one of of the performing girls.

I'm trying to remember if he did anything else in photos or videos or screenshots. This is all I can remember at this time.

That's why to me the only thing that makes sense is this guy's really doing all these things or he's actually crazier than the character he purports to be.

Again, said Uber being a website publicity stunt still makes sense to me. I noticed they featured his discoUber post right after he came out with it.



ganerbangla said:


> Don't worry for nice treat your pax. You dreaming about ******** from the beautiful women. But you just got mess backseat. Just blow it with vacuum instead.


Bingo!!


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I'd love to meet with any uberpeople.net member anytime. Actually, if you look at the Minneapolis thread you'll see I'm trying to put together an Uber driver picnic this summer.
> 
> I would especially like to meet Fuber in their faces, statia, rakos, and trafficat. I think about those guys all the time!


Can someone from Minneapolis please schedule coffee, beer, or gift bag prepping session with SadUber this week? Any volunteers? I know UberingDude offered to meet with him later this summer, but I need answers now!!!


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Post a screenshot of that ride and the address/intersection of that taco bell.
It is actually pretty easy. 

This took like 30 seconds to do.


----------



## Getinmycar (Jul 13, 2017)

troll much...


----------



## Freedom101 (Jul 5, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I talked at her


That made me laugh...

Also, Beth is a real biatch.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Pretty sure this is Drider85. Same writing style, same "I'm a loser/moron" persona. Mildly entertaining at best.


I don't think they are the same, DRider85, I believe to be real. 
SadUber is much more creative with his stories. I find him incredibly entertaining and so want him to be real but... I wish he'd bring lilCindy out to play more though, I miss hating her.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> I don't think they are the same, DRider85, I believe to be real.
> SadUber is much more creative with his stories. I find him incredibly entertaining and so want him to be real but... I wish he'd bring lilCindy out to play more though, I miss hating her.


That's why I think Drider85 is a better persona - he could almost be real - God does actually make people that dumb. SadUber on the other hand is less convincing because the fiction is a lot more obvious.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The fact that you're not the least bit too embarrassed to post that pic really says it all.


----------



## RIchB_IV (Feb 28, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The fact that you're not the least bit too embarrassed to post that pic really says it all.


Oh heck, I wouldn't have enough balls to even post this to be honest, if it happened to me.

Guess they weren't horny


----------



## Freedom101 (Jul 5, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Post a screenshot of that ride and the address/intersection of that taco bell.
> It is actually pretty easy.
> 
> This took like 30 seconds to do.


You can't post a screenshot of a ride that never happened (I get that's your point). Good story tho SadUber. I have no doubt a future story will involve finding true uber love...


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Do you wonder why the beautiful downtown girls always get into other Uber cars? I do. I see so many of them in downtown Minneapolis walking down the streets, yet for some reason they never end up with me! So for the longest time, I've always wondered what it was like to have some of these women get into my car. Well, last night I found out!
> 
> I was driving around Minneapolis around 1 am last night when I got a ping from a "Nola". When I got to the spot where she and her friends were, I was so happy to see these gorgeous women wearing party dresses waiting for me. Well, two of them were gorgeous. Nola had the most gentle and beautiful eyes I've ever seen, and her friend (can't remember he name) was wearing a short dress and long sexy legs. And with them, was their frumpy looking friend, Beth. Beth was really the 3rd wheel. She had short greasy hair, glasses, and was wearing a T shirt and grimy jeans. Nola and long legs got in the back seat, and unfortunately Beth got in the front.
> 
> ...


I did not know Donald Trump drove for Uber!


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Do you wonder why the beautiful downtown girls always get into other Uber cars? I do. I see so many of them in downtown Minneapolis walking down the streets, yet for some reason they never end up with me! So for the longest time, I've always wondered what it was like to have some of these women get into my car. Well, last night I found out!
> 
> I was driving around Minneapolis around 1 am last night when I got a ping from a "Nola". When I got to the spot where she and her friends were, I was so happy to see these gorgeous women wearing party dresses waiting for me. Well, two of them were gorgeous. Nola had the most gentle and beautiful eyes I've ever seen, and her friend (can't remember he name) was wearing a short dress and long sexy legs. And with them, was their frumpy looking friend, Beth. Beth was really the 3rd wheel. She had short greasy hair, glasses, and was wearing a T shirt and grimy jeans. Nola and long legs got in the back seat, and unfortunately Beth got in the front.
> 
> ...


This ha to be the dumbest thing I ever heard a uber driver do. Don't take it personally.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Freedom101 said:


> You can't post a screenshot of a ride that never happened (I get that's your point). Good story tho SadUber. I have no doubt a future story will involve finding true uber love...










I think is the one. I'm not gonna look up the address of that taco bell though!


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 144602
> 
> I think is the one. I'm not gonna look up the address of that taco bell though!


Beth sounds amazing. did you give them the obligatory uber foot massage?

thats the least you can do for Beth and team.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 144602
> 
> I think is the one. I'm not gonna look up the address of that taco bell though!


So I just checked if there was a taco bell where he stopped and there was. I think he is telling the truth.
Unless he exaggerated the story. But he definitely did stop at taco bell at the very least.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Saduber, can you tell us exactly what this sign on the back of your seat says?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Mark my words. Someone will compose an opera about this gentleman one day.


----------



## Psycho Driver (Jun 14, 2017)

You are a troll, you made up the whole story, and made the mess yourself. But hey dude, quit Uber and take up a career in writing books or something, your really good at that and entertaining!


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Psycho Driver said:


> You are a troll, you made up the whole story, and made the mess yourself. But hey dude, quit Uber and take up a career in writing books or something, your really good at that and entertaining!


At the very least he did a ride that involved going to taco bell.


----------



## Agent Sleep (Jun 20, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> View attachment 144661
> 
> Saduber, can you tell us exactly what this sign on the back of your seat says?


"Adam is cool because he tips."
Chester is corny because he does NOT tip."


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

The backseat got tore the **** up. LMAO.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

This guy's too desperate to be an Uber Driver.

And that's saying a lot!


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Are you a virgin?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

This is kind of sad and maybe borderline creepy. So not only did you pay 20 bucks for their meals, but they left a complete mess in your car and called you the ''best uber driver ever.''

Can't believe they even let you pay for it. Just using you...

Now guys, one of my ''friends'' actually used to regularly go to the strip club with this 55 year old man. And this man actually started driving Uber for the purpose of hooking up with many different women and having one night stands. And when he found out that the women were addressing him as ''Driver'' and weren't interested in him, he got offended and frustrated. Pretty creepy.

Now I will admit that when I first started driving, I thought it would be nice to hook up with a women. But I always looked at that possibility as a side perk, not something that would actually come to fruition. You should never expect anything from these women that come in your car. But hey, they'd be happy to let you buy them something.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank You I have often wondered what became of Norman Bates. Good Luck.


----------



## Hugh J (Jun 3, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Do you wonder why the beautiful downtown girls always get into other Uber cars? I do. I see so many of them in downtown Minneapolis walking down the streets, yet for some reason they never end up with me! So for the longest time, I've always wondered what it was like to have some of these women get into my car. Well, last night I found out!
> 
> I was driving around Minneapolis around 1 am last night when I got a ping from a "Nola". When I got to the spot where she and her friends were, I was so happy to see these gorgeous women wearing party dresses waiting for me. Well, two of them were gorgeous. Nola had the most gentle and beautiful eyes I've ever seen, and her friend (can't remember he name) was wearing a short dress and long sexy legs. And with them, was their frumpy looking friend, Beth. Beth was really the 3rd wheel. She had short greasy hair, glasses, and was wearing a T shirt and grimy jeans. Nola and long legs got in the back seat, and unfortunately Beth got in the front.
> 
> ...


So from *1 AM*, even though that was a 15 min ride, you left that in the back seat until Daylight to take the picture? I'm no scientist but in your picture you posted there seems to be an abundant amount of daylight YET you stated you picked these up at 1 am. AND as they left the car you did not mention to them to clean up the mess.

You also paid for them?! So you really drove them for fun then. Once Nolan said "hey our driver said he will pay" I would've said "no, I'm paying for you since your friends don't want anything"
Besides, why would you pay for anything in the first place? Why didn't you mention anything about the mess?

And on top you gave Nola 5 stars too?!

*Sucka.*

Man, how many girls have you given your ATM card too and said "just take what you need but leave a little for me"

Here's a tip: there's a nice place in the desert of Nevada with bright lights and shiny buildings where gambling is legal, prostitution is legal too, it's called Las Vegas and it's waiting for you!








so again, you said you picked them up at 1am for a 15 min ride, yet, look at the light coming through he windows.
Hmmm....


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

jchc22 said:


> Beth sounds amazing. did you give them the obligatory uber foot massage?
> 
> thats the least you can do for Beth and team.


I would sand Beth's Hooves with Brillo Pads.



GT500KR said:


> I would sand Beth's Hooves with Brillo Pads.


Big Box! Also known as a Beth's Special Tuna Burger.

I'm going to by my customers Chipotle!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Hugh Jass said:


> So from *1 AM*, even though that was a 15 min ride, you left that in the back seat until Daylight to take the picture? I'm no scientist but in your picture you posted there seems to be an abundant amount of daylight YET you stated you picked these up at 1 am. AND as they left the car you did not mention to them to clean up the mess.
> 
> You also paid for them?! So you really drove them for fun then. Once Nolan said "hey our driver said he will pay" I would've said "no, I'm paying for you since your friends don't want anything"
> Besides, why would you pay for anything in the first place? Why didn't you mention anything about the mess?
> ...


Yes, I said I took the photo in the day.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Yes, I said I took the photo in the day.


So you left it there? Better get the good air freshener to


----------



## Hugh J (Jun 3, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Yes, I said I took the photo in the day.


The point is... is that you left that mess in your car for all that time. Did you leave the mess in your car because it was a reminder of Nola? Were you smelling Nola's wrappers as a way to say goodbye until the wee morning hours?


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

This was a good story for entertainment value.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Hugh Jass said:


> The point is... is that you left that mess in your car for all that time. Did you leave the mess in your car because it was a reminder of Nola? Were you smelling Nola's wrappers as a way to say goodbye until the wee morning hours?


I didn't know about the mess until the next Pax complained. The Pax after that was too drunk for me to care what they thought anyhow. It was pretty easy to clean up later on.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I didn't know about the mess until the next Pax complained. The Pax after that was too drunk for me to care what they thought anyhow. It was pretty easy to clean up later on.


How did the next pax sit? Nothing looks pushed to the side or smashed


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Do you wonder why the beautiful downtown girls always get into other Uber cars? I do. I see so many of them in downtown Minneapolis walking down the streets, yet for some reason they never end up with me! So for the longest time, I've always wondered what it was like to have some of these women get into my car. Well, last night I found out!
> 
> I was driving around Minneapolis around 1 am last night when I got a ping from a "Nola". When I got to the spot where she and her friends were, I was so happy to see these gorgeous women wearing party dresses waiting for me. Well, two of them were gorgeous. Nola had the most gentle and beautiful eyes I've ever seen, and her friend (can't remember he name) was wearing a short dress and long sexy legs. And with them, was their frumpy looking friend, Beth. Beth was really the 3rd wheel. She had short greasy hair, glasses, and was wearing a T shirt and grimy jeans. Nola and long legs got in the back seat, and unfortunately Beth got in the front.
> 
> ...


That was creepy


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

They told me and went in the front. Same as the next.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

SadUber said:


> They told me and went in the front. Same as the next.


So after pax told you about the mess you still didnt stop and clean?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Of course I did. Just not at that time.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Look at your quote, you said the pax sat upfront because of the mess and so did the next. So obviously you didnt.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cklw said:


> Look at your quote, you said the pax sat upfront because of the mess and so did the next. So obviously you didnt.


I cleaned it in the day after I woke up.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

You took pax after you were notified of the mess. Why didnt you clean right after being notified or stop driving.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

This is a good story of several things to not do while driving for Uber.

For those who can't read his sign, it says, "TOM IS COOL BECAUSE HE TIPS!" "CHESTER IS (something) BECAUSE HE DOES NOT TIP"
Kinda tacky IMO.

The disco/star lights ball is REALLY tacky. This is not CashCab.

Oh, and fix your broken HVAC vents.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cklw said:


> You took pax after you were notified of the mess. Why didnt you clean right after being notified or stop driving.


I was tired and things were winding down anyhow.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Cklw said:


> You took pax after you were notified of the mess. Why didnt you clean right after being notified or stop driving.


You are trying to debunk a prima facie troll post. The best trolls have an ounce of truth and a ton of BS to them.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Tired of beating a dead horse. More than likely got at least two 1 stars that night.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 144602
> 
> I think is the one. I'm not gonna look up the address of that taco bell though!


I'm from Mpls. That route A) looks like something that was hand drawn, B) the destination address is nowhere near Bloomington where you put the red dot, and C) is NOWHERE NEAR 23 miles.

Try again.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DocT said:


> "Pretty girls [poop] stinks too!"


Read Jonathan Swift's _*The Lady's Dressing Room*_.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

The closest you're going to come to bagging "Nola" is after your shift when you slowmo your dashcam footage of her and her short dress.

This may be the creepiest thing I've read on UP yet...


----------



## Andre06 (Oct 7, 2016)

Those kind of girls get laid with ****** bags.
Your strategy is a fail.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

BillC said:


> I'm from Mpls. That route A) looks like something that was hand drawn, B) the destination address is nowhere near Bloomington where you put the red dot, and C) is NOWHERE NEAR 23 miles.
> 
> Try again.


The distance between the zip codes does not exceed 10 miles.


----------



## Hugh J (Jun 3, 2017)

Andre06 said:


> Those kind of girls get laid with ****** bags.
> Your strategy is a fail.


But he bought her and her friends food, they made a mess in the back seat, and still gave her 5 stars???


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The distance between the zip codes does not exceed 10 miles.


The distance between those addresses is 1.5 miles.


http://imgur.com/SWi0aWQ


Even the route drawn in his picture is 10, MAYBE 12 miles, tops.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol the sign says "tom is cool because he tips ... *pic of tom* ...xxxxxxxx is xxxxxx because he does NOT tip."

Hah! I want one!

I mean, obviously not taped to the back of my seat on walmart offbrand computer paper, but ya


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Lol the sign says "tom is cool because he tips ... *pic of tom* ...xxxxxxxx is xxxxxx because he does NOT tip."
> 
> Hah! I want one!
> 
> I mean, obviously not taped to the back of my seat on walmart offbrand computer paper, but ya


I think it says Chester is Corny


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I think it says Chester is Corny


Damn! How'd you get that from those blurs?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

No, no.... Im convinced Sad Uber is Ubers most sophisticated social media account. We were onto Karen too quickly, so they're using this approach. Very ellaborate, but not real driver would ever be this much of a door mat. It doesnt sound like he had another job, just Uber, yet with a divorce and pending child support, no way this guy can afford to do all this unless he has a trust fund. 

Not a full time driver in Minneapolis. Nope. Not buying it.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I CANNOT believe I took the time to do this, but I took a look at his map, and I tried to recreate his path via maps.google.com. Here's what I got.
The most direct route to the location east of 77 and south of 494 is about 11 miles. Not even close to the 23 miles. BUT........









I adjusted the map to make it go up Northeast to where SU's map seems to, and then I had it take 55 and then 5 instead of the direct path. (I accidentally added on a small detour at the end by accident) but I then got this. 25.6 miles. This matches up almost perfectly.










The dude added 12 miles onto Lola's route! Good thing she got free Taco Bell.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I CANNOT believe I took the time to do this, but I took a look at his map, and I tried to recreate his path via maps.google.com. Here's what I got.
> The most direct route to the location east of 77 and south of 494 is about 11 miles. Not even close to the 23 miles. BUT........
> 
> I adjusted the map to make it go up Northeast to where SU's map seems to, and then I had it take 55 and then 5 instead of the direct path. (I accidentally added on a small detour at the end by accident) but I then got this. 25.6 miles. This matches up almost perfectly.
> ...


There is an obvious conclusion. Your continued support for such an elaborate ruse can mean only one thing. You and SadUber are one and the same!!!!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> There is an obvious conclusion. Your continued support for such an elaborate ruse can mean only one thing. You and SadUber are one and the same!!!!
> 
> View attachment 144907


ha! I've made no qualms that I'm a big fan of the writings of SadUber and that I've hoped it's all real. I've accused him many times of being a troll here myself or of being lilcindy, Drider, etc..

You'll see that my latest theory is that he's being put on by UberPeople.net, which I think seems to make the most sense.


----------



## Sandy Lane (Aug 1, 2017)

You should meet my daughters, all messy with food


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Lol the sign says "tom is cool because he tips ... *pic of tom* ...xxxxxxxx is xxxxxx because he does NOT tip."
> 
> Hah! I want one!
> 
> I mean, obviously not taped to the back of my seat on walmart offbrand computer paper, but ya


Really? You like it? I can send you a copy. I've experimented a lot with different tipping signs and this one has really changed how people tip me. About one out of 3 or 4 pay me a tip in cash since I used that one.



Trafficat said:


> I think it says Chester is Corny


Trafficat, I see a lot of you guys have pictures. How do I do that?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Are you a virgin?


That's the scary part, he's got kids!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Trafficat, I see a lot of you guys have pictures. How do I do that?


In the upper right corner of the screen it says "SadUber Inbox Alerts"

1. Click SadUber on upper right of screen
2. Click "Your Profile Page
It says: "Last Activity: A moment ago"
3. Click on the little male symbol above that.
4. Press the radio button for "Use a custom avatar"
5. Click "choose file"
6. Select a picture file to use!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Ribak said:


> There is an obvious conclusion. Your continued support for such an elaborate ruse can mean only one thing. You and SadUber are one and the same!!!!
> 
> View attachment 144907


Confused now, SU=lilcindy=drider85=uberingdude?

Or am i connecting too many dots?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Andre06 said:


> Those kind of girls get laid with ****** bags.
> Your strategy is a fail.


Hence why ever being nice to a girl this day in age is fruitless. If you want to pork them than treat them as if you could give a care if they like you or not. Listen to Tom Leykis old stuff, too.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Listen to Tom Leykis old stuff, too.


Haven't heard his name in a long time. What a funny, sarcastic, cynical goof. I miss him. He spent time in Phoenix during the mid 80's.
Great schtik on Friday night radio with live call-ins - "Dial-A-Date". Politically incorrect 24/7.

Didn't he have a syndicated tv show in the 90's?


----------

